# Pentax K-1 Specifications, Announcement This Week



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2016)

```
<p>Pentax will finally announce their entry into the full frame space with the K-1 this week.</p>
<p>Full Specifications: (Google translated)</p>
<ul>
<li><span class="goog-text-highlight">36.4MP CMOS sensor</span></li>
<li>Low pass less</li>
<li>realistic resolution (pixel shift)</li>
<li>image processing engine PRIME IV</li>
<li>sensor size: 35.9 x 24.0 mm</li>
<li>video full HD 60p</li>
<li>4K interval movie</li>
<li>14-bit RAW – DR II</li>
<li>KAF2 mount (KAF3, KAF2, KAF, KA, there is compatible with power zoom lens)</li>
<li>AF sensor SAFOX12.</li>
<li>AF point is 33 points (22 points are cross-type)</li>
<li>-3EV Correspondence</li>
<li>AF assist light</li>
<li>viewfinder magnification 0.70 times. 100% field of view</li>
<li>Sceen Natural-Bright-Matte III</li>
<li>LCD monitor 3.2 inches 1,037,000 dot. Flexible tilting</li>
<li>GPS built-in. Wi-Fi built-in</li>
<li>shutter unit of the compact new design. Durability 30 million times</li>
<li>the shutter speed is 30 seconds -1/8000 seconds. Synchro speed is 1/200 sec</li>
<li>media SD / SDHC / SDXC (UHS-I).Dual card slot</li>
<li>USB terminal (USB2.0), HDMI terminal, microphone jack, headphone jack, X contacts</li>
<li>5-axis camera shake correction. Shutter five stages of the effect</li>
<li>electronic level – the photometric sensor is 86000 pixel RGB sensor</li>
<li>ISO range 100-204800</li>
<li>continuous shooting 4.4 frames / sec (full size) . 6.5 frames / sec. (APS-C)</li>
<li>70 shots The number of pictures in the JPEG, (when a full-size 4.4 frames / sec.) 17 shots RAW</li>
<li>battery D-LI90</li>
<li>Battery life is 760 shots</li>
<li>body is magnesium alloy and stainless steel. Dust and water. Of -10 degrees withstand low temperatures</li>
<li>size: 136.5 x110 x 85.5 mm</li>
<li>Weight: 925g</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 15, 2016)

Too late, too little.

Pentax was innovative in the past, putting impressive resources, even in entry-level models.

The film camera users, waited over a decade for a DSLR full frame camera, and that's all that Pentax has to offer?


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 15, 2016)

Shutter that goes to 30 million? LoL

It must be for Buddhist photographers who want a camera to last them through several lifetimes of being reincarnated.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 15, 2016)

PhotographyFirst said:


> Shutter that goes to 30 million? LoL
> 
> It must be for Buddhist photographers who want a camera to last them through several lifetimes of being reincarnated.



I'm gonna go with translation error on that one.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 15, 2016)

Well, it has IBIS, something that the Canikons don't have. Also, the water resistance is on the "standard" cameras, not just the "pro" cameras.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 15, 2016)

Does pixel shift mean a possible 100-140megapickle mode?


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Feb 15, 2016)

It might be a little late to the party but pretty sure they will sell.....


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 15, 2016)

K-amps said:


> Does pixel shift mean a possible 100-140megapickle mode?



Yes, though it seems early performance of the pixel shift in the K3II was not perfect in alignment. 

Interesting on the size. I would have expected Pentax to make this as small as possible yet it's more 6D sized in fact. Although unlike a 6D you'd no doubt be able to put this in the shower when a suitable lens is attached ! 

I hope it does well, puts Canon and Nikon under pressure to produce even better mid range dslrs, and shows that to most of the buying public mirror less is still playing catch up.


----------



## Aglet (Feb 16, 2016)

It's kinda slow but if Pentax does their usual magic with a Sony sensor it'll likely exceed the competition in IQ metrics.
i might try one if the ergo's are good. I'll finally be able to check the FF corner performance of all those old K-mount and FA lenses I have w-o going Sony.
I hope it's also got a nice subtle and quiet (300k-rated) shutter like some of their crop models.


----------



## Zv (Feb 17, 2016)

4K internal but with SD UHS-I slots? Will be interesting to see what the bitrate is. 

Other than that (and the fancy sensor gizmos) it just resembles a Nikon D810 in a Pentax wrapper.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 17, 2016)

The USA price is being set at $1700 according to the rumor site. 

While this may not look like a d810 killer in specs, it is going to destroy it on price. 

Maybe they are trying the same approach of their MF camera. Great piece if gear at a substantially lower price than the rest of the market.


----------



## NorbR (Feb 17, 2016)

Zv said:


> 4K internal but with SD UHS-I slots? Will be interesting to see what the bitrate is.



4K interval, not internal. 
I presume this means in-camera time lapse movie creation in 4K.


----------



## Zv (Feb 17, 2016)

NorbR said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > 4K internal but with SD UHS-I slots? Will be interesting to see what the bitrate is.
> ...



Ah! Indeed thanks for the correction! My eyes saw "internal" since that is the word normally associated with video features. 

So, what exactly is 4K interval? Timelapse? Are they just writing 4K randomly on spec sheets nowadays to boast about it and make it seem to unfamiliar people that it's got something to do with actual 4K? Certainly fooled me! Haha!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 17, 2016)

Sounds like a good camera. The price will probably be good too.

If I had not already purchased my FF system, I would give this a most serious consideration.


----------



## Mac Duderson (Feb 18, 2016)

"and that's all that Pentax has to offer?"
$1700 for a brand new camera with new tec and fantastic looking specs. Compare that to a USED ebay $1700 (going rate) Canon 5D3 camera that is 5 years old, with no built in IS and many other features...
This K-1 looks like a crazy good deal to me. Ya most of us sold most of our Pentax lenses but they are a dime a dozzen on ebay so it would take nothing to get all them back or even better lenses then we had back in the day for less $.
Pentax K-1 for the Win! ;D
Good job Ricoh! This is great news IMO.


----------



## afonsoclj (Feb 18, 2016)

If they put EF mount on it, I would buy it in a second


----------



## Perio (Feb 18, 2016)

ISO 3200 and 6400 look good to me http://www.dpreview.com/sample-galleries/9969263190

I wish Pentax had portrait lenses faster that f2.8...


----------



## Refurb7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Mac Duderson said:


> "and that's all that Pentax has to offer?"
> $1700 for a brand new camera with new tec and fantastic looking specs. Compare that to a USED ebay $1700 (going rate) Canon 5D3 camera that is 5 years old, with no built in IS and many other features...
> This K-1 looks like a crazy good deal to me. Ya most of us sold most of our Pentax lenses but they are a dime a dozzen on ebay so it would take nothing to get all them back or even better lenses then we had back in the day for less $.
> Pentax K-1 for the Win! ;D
> Good job Ricoh! This is great news IMO.



The 5D3 is _almost_ 4 years old, not 5 years old. And it comes with a great system and great ergonomics. And it's been brand new on eBay for as low as $1,899 recently (gray market). The new Pentax certainly looks cool and will likely be a darned good camera. But looking at the top of the Pentax ... I'd rather not have to turn a mode dial to change ISO, and then turn the same mode dial to change exposure compensation, and then turn the same mode dial to change something else. Not sure, but that's how it looks anyway.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 18, 2016)

So the Pentax K-1 was announced 10 hours ago: I'm a Pentax fan but I can't believe that screen arrangement. So it stays in the optical path. Can't see an advantage for that for stills, but maybe I'm missing something ? Anyway it looks terribly vunerable to me.

I got the name right a year ago, here's another prediction: the K-1II will be out soon with a more sensible flip screen !

Other than that the body looks good value for money. Not convinced by the time you add lenses.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 26, 2016)

I'll keep an eye on it and the subsequent reviews. I've been tempted with getting a Pentax for a long time. Mostly for the weather sealing but also for the interesting prospect of delving into a totally different camera experience. I'll need a bigger boat EF converter though!


----------



## Sportsgal501 (May 3, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I'll keep an eye on it and the subsequent reviews. I've been tempted with getting a Pentax for a long time. Mostly for the weather sealing but also for the interesting prospect of delving into a totally different camera experience. I'll need a bigger boat EF converter though!



Slide on over to the dark side. ..lol!


----------



## lorein0688 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Pentax K-1 is the great camera* that is having many great specifications like exposure compensation, sensitivity, cropping, bracketing, high dynamic range imaging, and many more without entering into the menu system. This is the best camera with the powerful 5-axis stabilization system which can counteract pitch, horizontal, yaw, vertical and roll movements and provide up-to 5 stop shutter speed advantage. The picture quality is really awesome it can mount a lens designed for APS-C body and sensor data will get cropped automatically, yielding 15.3-megapixel image. The image quality is similar as the Nikon's. this is really perfect for the camera lovers and can be available in very affordable price:


----------

